# Rehoming 5 female rats in the SF Bay Area or South Lake Tahoe!



## RatCrazyGirl (Feb 7, 2021)

Hi,

I was cleaning there cage when I noticed something red! I found TYME (a 3 month old rat) dead, with Sonya eating her! I was horrified. While we were gone, Sonya had killed her! After a week of thinking, I have made the hardest desition in my life decided to rehoming them. This has happened before to an OLD rat, but after this time I cant do this anymore! They come with there toys and food. Take as many as you want I need them gone ASAP. My mom feeds them but they aren’t getting ANY free roam! @isl3cat and @Ifraser06? I am located in SF bay and am taking a trip to SL tahoe

Sonya: A sweet hooded black 8m old rat! She is a sweetheart and LOVES giving kisses! She was born a feeder in Tahoe She was my heart rat until…

Piper: 1 yr old brown hooded twin of sprout. She is friendly and very smart. Likes to play. Born in Blue royal rattery

Sprout: 1yr old twin of piper. She is a chubby, moody, diva. She hates being picked up and is moody. But she is OK with being pet and needs a lot of work! Also born in Blue royal artery

Sugar: Tymes sis, 3 months. She is a big sweetheart and has the softest fun. She is blind but that doesn’t change her. Born a feeder.

It breaks my heart weighting this… so if anyone can take them LMK! Thanks my dearest friends of the forum…


----------



## Rats4All (Feb 4, 2021)

I wish I could take them!!!! I think I would want Sugar, Sprout, and Piper. Anyway, I am SO SORRY I can't imagine the heartbreak you are going through right now. But I have a VERY. IMPORTANT. QUESTION. Are you staying on the forum?????????


----------



## RatCrazyGirl (Feb 7, 2021)

Rats4All said:


> I wish I could take them!!!! I think I would want Sugar, Sprout, and Piper. Anyway, I am SO SORRY I can't imagine the heartbreak you are going through right now. But I have a VERY. IMPORTANT. QUESTION. Are you staying on the forum?????????


OFC! I’ll stay around here and help out other rat parents!


----------



## Rats4All (Feb 4, 2021)

* breaths audible sigh of relief *


----------



## lfraser06 (Aug 5, 2020)

RatCrazyGirl said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was cleaning there cage when I noticed something red! I found TYME (a 3 month old rat) dead, with Sonya eating her! I was horrified. While we were gone, Sonya had killed her! After a week of thinking, I have made the hardest desition in my life decided to rehoming them. This has happened before to an OLD rat, but after this time I cant do this anymore! They come with there toys and food. Take as many as you want I need them gone ASAP. My mom feeds them but they aren’t getting ANY free roam! @isl3cat and @Ifraser06? I am located in SF bay and am taking a trip to SL tahoe


I don't live in CA anymore, sorry. But you can reach out to *Divine Rodent Rescue* on FB. That's the rescue I got two of mine from. The rats will be well taken care of and loved.


----------



## RatCrazyGirl (Feb 7, 2021)

lfraser06 said:


> I don't live in CA anymore, sorry. But you can reach out to *Divine Rodent Rescue* on FB. That's the rescue I got two of mine from. The rats will be well taken care of and loved.


Thanks! I emailed them! How long do they take to respond?


----------



## Boxes_scree (Oct 1, 2021)

RatCrazyGirl said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was cleaning there cage when I noticed something red! I found TYME (a 3 month old rat) dead, with Sonya eating her! I was horrified. While we were gone, Sonya had killed her! After a week of thinking, I have made the hardest desition in my life decided to rehoming them. This has happened before to an OLD rat, but after this time I cant do this anymore! They come with there toys and food. Take as many as you want I need them gone ASAP. My mom feeds them but they aren’t getting ANY free roam! @isl3cat and @Ifraser06? I am located in SF bay and am taking a trip to SL tahoe
> 
> ...


I'm so sorry you had to go through that, I definitely understand how that experience can turn someone away from owning rats. I hope you find someone to take all of your ratties, if you cant rehome them in time I'd recommend reaching out to different rescues. I don't know about Royal Rattery in particular but a lot of breeders will help if rats need to be rehomed as they care a lot about their rats ending up as potential snake food. I hope you're doing okay after that experience and never hesitate to reach out on the forum if you need to talk or vent!


----------



## Fofo (Oct 21, 2021)

It's possible that Sonya didn't actually kill Tyme. Perhaps Tyme died of natural causes first. While it seems really horrible to humans that a rat would eat it's own kind, that behaviour is very common in animals. They do it to get rid of remains so as not to attract predators to the nest.

I'm not trying to convince you to keep your rats or anything. Just wanted to point out that possibility. Sorry that happened to you, I'm sure it is a hard thing to deal with. 💜


----------



## lfraser06 (Aug 5, 2020)

RatCrazyGirl said:


> Thanks! I emailed them! How long do they take to respond?


 She's usually pretty good about responding. I'll send her a text to see if it helps.


----------



## Mkd (Mar 24, 2021)

So sad. One or two bad incidents and they all have to pay. If they are separated their bonds will be broken and no assurance where they will end up. So very sad and heartbreaking. Maybe a little time will lessen your pain. They have emotions too. Its difficult to understand why things happen as they do. Please think of all of them and what's really best for them Most likely they love you very much. I'm sure they will be devastated leaving your care.


----------



## Boxes_scree (Oct 1, 2021)

Mkd said:


> So sad. One or two bad incidents and they all have to pay. If they are separated their bonds will be broken and no assurance where they will end up. So very sad and heartbreaking. Maybe a little time will lessen your pain. They have emotions too. Its difficult to understand why things happen as they do. Please think of all of them and what's really best for them Most likely they love you very much. I'm sure they will be devastated leaving your care.


Please don't make them feel any worse than they already do, I'm sure CrazyRatGirl is devastated and has had a hard time making this decision, but its what they have decided is better for their mental health. I'm sure that the rats will be fine and most likely will be adopted in pairs or as a group, they can also find new friends in their next home that they can get along with. Sure, it'll be difficult for them for a bit but overall I think its better than CrazyRatGirl to have to suffer from remembering this and possibly not being able to care for them properly anymore because of the mental aspect.


----------



## Boxes_scree (Oct 1, 2021)

Boxes_scree said:


> Please don't make them feel any worse than they already do, I'm sure CrazyRatGirl is devastated and has had a hard time making this decision, but its what they have decided is better for their mental health. I'm sure that the rats will be fine and most likely will be adopted in pairs or as a group, they can also find new friends in their next home that they can get along with. Sure, it'll be difficult for them for a bit but overall I think its better than CrazyRatGirl to have to suffer from remembering this and possibly not being able to care for them properly anymore because of the mental aspect.


*RatCrazyGirl Sorry about that!


----------



## SonicRat (Jun 30, 2021)

I am sorry you had to go through this.In every pet there is always a little bit of wild and their behaviour can sometimes shock us.It is likely Tyme died of natural causes.If there was something obviously wrong with her and Tymes weakness was putting the mischief in danger she would of killed Tyme when she was a baby.This happened to me once,a rat killed a baby I brought home that had a weak heart.Happened right in front of me,I cried every day for a year and still feel sick thinking about it so I totally understand the pain and horror you feel.Right now,you need to do what is best for you and your rats.If you do not feel in a fit state to handle caring for them then you are doing the right thing in finding good homes for them.They will be fine.Rats are adaptable and as long as they have someone to love,feed and take care of them they are happy.And who,knows,when you get over this,you may take up rat keeping in the future again.I wish you all the best 🌟


----------



## JaneTheRat (Nov 11, 2021)

OMGGGGGGG I AM SO SORRY!!!! I cannot imagine what you must have gone through... I realise it's heart-breaking to both have a rat die and have to give your rats away at the same time. I'm really sorry for you...


----------

